# Ribbon for sublimation



## grafixtudiollc (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm trying to offer full color ribbons for weddings and flower shops.
May I sublimate on satin or silk ribbon or just polyester?
Any idea about suppliers of these materials?
Thanks
Marco


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

You can buy ribbon for sublimation from Sublimation products suppliers, but I just go to Walmart or a craft store & buy it by the roll. As long as it's 100% polyester & of a lighter color it should work fine.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

klic-n-print just came out with this neat gadget haven't tried it but looks interesting 

Klic-N-Print | KNKUSA.com


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Satin is polyester, so it will work just fine. 
You won't be able to print on natural silk, but artificial (acetate) silk will work.


----------



## grafixtudiollc (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all of you for your replies
I'm gonna try my local Walmart or Joanns to see what's in these stores.
Marco


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> klic-n-print just came out with this neat gadget haven't tried it but looks interesting
> 
> Klic-N-Print | KNKUSA.com


Marco, I have one and it has paid itself off very quickly. It will not do full colour prints but I have yet to get a request for anything more than a 2 colour logo. In that case just outsource to the big roll screen printers (if minimum order quantities permit).
Unless you are using some roll type sublimation system, I cannot see you compete with the Klic-n-Print on price, speed, quality and ease of use for single (double is possible) colour prints and it does foiling brilliantly.


----------



## grafixtudiollc (Dec 8, 2009)

Carlos

Thank you for your reply.
I was just trying to get more information about this company and their machine, but they are not answering any of my questions, yet.
I wonder if I can print more than one ribbon at a time with the standard machine or do I need to order some accessory to do it?
Thanks

Marco


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Marco,
You can print two ribbons at a time. You load them side by side and you set your artwork accordingly.
There's a video on the website and on Youtube that shows this being done.
Perhaps you should contact a scrapbook dealer/shop in your area that stocks it and ask for a demo.


----------

